# Raphidophora tetrasperma help...



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

I got this plant a couple weeks ago. It looked great when I got it nice and green. lately the leaves have been turning yellow and white and falling off is this just an acclimation thing or am I doing something wrong? When I first recieved the plant it had maybe 5 or 6 green leaves and one with some minor damage now it only has 4 and two of them are bleached and wilting. Can anyone offer me some advice please?????


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

How's the stem look?


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Umm the stem looks fine to me... Its sending out new roots and is still nice and green I can snap if few pics if that would help out...


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a couple-sorry they aren't the best



















Any ideas??


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im just going to take a guess and say that the plant is just acclimting.

If it is producing new roots and the stem is healthy I would expect new leaves soon, the older leaves just aren't used to the new environment so it has to produce new leaves better suited to its environment.

Justin


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Good I really like this plant-I hope it bounces back! Is there anything I can do to help it cope, like a CO2 treatment or should I just try and keep things somewhat constant for now?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Ya the plant just went through the shock of being planted and is now getting used to a viv ecosystem. Give it some time it'll send out new leaves all in due time.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Yeahh i give the same advice.. 

Same thing happend to me and its growing a new stem every week! Its a monster!

Where did u get yours?


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Stroble sold it to me along with a few other plants-the pep he sent has been going nuts in my tank! it had 2 leaves when I got it, it now has five and I can see two more starting to poke up out of the dirt! He's a real nice guy-he's been alota help so far.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

stitchb said:


> Mike Stroble sold it to me along with a few other plants-the pep he sent has been going nuts in my tank! it had 2 leaves when I got it, it now has five and I can see two more starting to poke up out of the dirt! He's a real nice guy-he's been alota help so far.


Okayy Cool is it okay if I can have his email or something.. I would like to contact him for some plants.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

dartboi101 said:


> Okayy Cool is it okay if I can have his email or something.. I would like to contact him for some plants.


O yea most def! His username is roxrgneiss shoot him a pm-Im sure he'll be more than willing to help you out!


----------

